# Vcore not reading what I set it too



## maddiesdaddy (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok so I have just overclocked my system to 3.0ghz from 2.1 all temps are good during load and idle. But I had set the vcore to 1.45 volts and it is reading 1.54-1.57 in both pc probe and cpu-z. Plz can anyone help. 

amd 2.1x2 4000+
asus m2a-vm 
evga 9600gt overclocked edition


----------

